# Switching back to dry dog food



## sherrymyra (Mar 24, 2008)

I am considering switching back to dry dog food. What are your thoughts as to how to go about it. Cold turkey, one meal dry and one meal raw, a mix of raw and dry? 

Has anyone had experience with doing this?


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Well what I do if having to switching back from raw to kibble ( and back) is basically this. 
Pm feeding, give what you would normally feed, but only feed half of the amount. 
In the am feeding, feed half the kibble you would use. 
The next pm feeding is the full amount of kibble you are to use.


----------



## sherrymyra (Mar 24, 2008)

Borzoimom, then you have done this transition, it looks from your replay. I had asked this on another board and they were not very receptive of my question I don't think. Perhaps they don't want any traitors from their raw fed world. They more or less said "it would not be pretty", but give it a try if it makes you happy.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

sherrymyra said:


> Borzoimom, then you have done this transition, it looks from your replay. I had asked this on another board and they were not very receptive of my question I don't think. Perhaps they don't want any traitors from their raw fed world. They more or less said "it would not be pretty", but give it a try if it makes you happy.


traitors? maybe they weren't receptive because they believe in what they feed and cannot imagine switching back for any reason....but traitors?

if i were switching from raw to kibble, i'd fast my dogs for a day and make the switch. if they have cannon butt, add some pumpkin or squash.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

sherrymyra said:


> Borzoimom, then you have done this transition, it looks from your replay. I had asked this on another board and they were not very receptive of my question I don't think. Perhaps they don't want any traitors from their raw fed world. They more or less said "it would not be pretty", but give it a try if it makes you happy.


Well we have had to do it. There are times its harder to travel with raw. So switch onto kibble the way we do it, only involved basically one day. Then back home, back on raw- I do it in reverse ( ie half kibble one feeding, then half raw I would feed second meal, and 3rd meal if back to full raw.) 
Add one ( and only time) I had to use this one boarding kennel would not feed raw as did not have the facility for it to do it right. Same thing- the dogs had to be on kibble.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

many who feed raw use honest kitchen when away from home just throw the water on it it soaks and does not disturb the tummy or mess up raw diet switching between kibble and raw and the dogs scarf it up as good as raw so they are giving you that what you talking about Willis when you take away the raw and substitute kibble. I have also made up satin balls for feeding when away from home at shows or traveling. Each one sealed in zip lock baggie and frozen before trip.


If you must switch back to kibble perhaps changing to a grain free so that it is not so harsh on the dogs system in changing. I do not recommend feeding both same time. Perhaps a chicken wing or two in evening and kibble at about noon.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

borzoimom said:


> Well we have had to do it. There are times its harder to travel with raw. So switch onto kibble the way we do it, only involved basically one day. Then back home, back on raw- I do it in reverse ( ie half kibble one feeding, then half raw I would feed second meal, and 3rd meal if back to full raw.)
> Add one ( and only time) I had to use this one boarding kennel would not feed raw as did not have the facility for it to do it right. Same thing- the dogs had to be on kibble.


I feed raw in the morning and kibble at night. My 2 papillons don't have any diarrhea problems with that, but they both have iron bellies. The GSD is King Cannon Butt (KCB...new title, lol). I rotate his kibble every 2-3 weeks, and adding digestive enzymes makes the Super Duper Butt Blaster easy to transition. 
We recently boarded some raw fed dogs at the kennel. The look on the girls' faces (employees) when I tossed a pyr a chicken quarter and a poodle a chicken wing was PRICELESS...



Yvonne said:


> many who feed raw use honest kitchen when away from home just throw the water on it it soaks and does not disturb the tummy or mess up raw diet switching between kibble and raw and the dogs scarf it up as good as raw so they are giving you that what you talking about Willis when you take away the raw and substitute kibble. I have also made up satin balls for feeding when away from home at shows or traveling. Each one sealed in zip lock baggie and frozen before trip.
> 
> 
> If you must switch back to kibble perhaps changing to a grain free so that it is not so harsh on the dogs system in changing. I do not recommend feeding both same time. Perhaps a chicken wing or two in evening and kibble at about noon.


Yvonne, your GSD is gorgeous!!


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Honestly I would just go cold turkey. Especially if your dogs aren't used to getting raw & Kibble meals in one day. Just switch to kibble and be done with it. I would expect some digestive upset either way. 

I have had to switch the girls from raw to kibble once and they had some loose/runny stools for a day or so until their tummies adjusted to kibble again. We are now back on raw and did that switch "cold turkey" as well.


----------



## sherrymyra (Mar 24, 2008)

Boy there are many different opinions on this subject. Very interesting.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

When I had to switch my girls back to kibble, I just did it cold turkey (both times) and actually didn't have any digestive issues at all with either of them.


----------

